# Capping Cialis/Viagra



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

About to cap some Taladafil (Cialis) and Sildenafil (Viagra) for myself after getting hold of some quality raws.

The caps I have are Size 0, which take roughly 500mg of powder.

As the amount of active ingredient needed in these caps is 20mg for Cialis and 100mg for Viagra, that's leaving a hell of a lot of space in the capsule, 480mg worth of empty space when capping Cialis and 400mg when capping Viagra.

I'm going to use a filler to get rid of the extra space (otherwise my capping machine would be useless as it needs the same amount of powder put in as the capsules can hold of you get me).

Anyone any suggestions on what to use as filler? Saw Creatine mentioned on one site and also unflavoured Whey (both of which I have).


----------



## Harry Axe Wound (Jul 1, 2013)

Maltodextrin is also used I believe


----------



## Matt2 (Feb 7, 2012)

rice flour is another common filler


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

Cheers lads


----------

